# pkg: No address record



## hruodr (Jun 25, 2021)

I did nothing strange with pkg, I get now this error:


```
% pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/meta.txz: No address record
repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
pkg: http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.txz: No address record
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
```

Any hint how to solve it?

Thanks.


----------



## Emrion (Jun 25, 2021)

Looks like a DNS problem. What's the output of `host pkg.freebsd.org`?


----------



## hruodr (Jun 25, 2021)

It is this and has to do with DNS:








						[Solved] pkg: Repository has no meta file
					

Hello I can't update and install any package with pkg.  For" pkg update" show: freebsd has no meta file, using default settings pkg : http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.txz : No addres record Unable to update repository freebsd




					forums.freebsd.org
				




I wanted to delete my original post to continue on above thread, but the forum
software does not allow anymore to delete.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 25, 2021)

hruodr said:


> I wanted to delete my original post



I guess, you can _Report_ it.


----------

